# Trivia 12/5



## luckytrim (Dec 5, 2020)

trivia 12/5
DID YOU KNOW...
Without the atmosphere to create a greenhouse-type effect, the  average
temperature on Earth would be just 5 degrees  Fahrenheit.


1. With his face badly injured during WWI, Walter Yeo became  the first
person to undergo what operation?
2. Where in the body would you find the  conjunctiva?
3. In paleontology, a taxon that disappears for some time from  the fossil
records before reappearing later is named after what Biblical  character ?
4. Who or what in the world is Bocconcini ?
  a. - a Game
  b. - a Composer
  c. - an Appetizer
  d. - a Pasta
5. What's the name shared by a cheesy 1985 movie with Jack  Lemmon, a species
of penguin with a distinctive crest, and a horse that won the  1863 Epson
Derby?
6. What is the difference between grey and gray in terms of  color?
7. Where in the home might I find 'Ticking' ?
8. In which Disney film would I hear "Hawaiian Roller Coaster  Ride" ?
  a. - 'The Princess and the Frog
  b. - 'Lilo and Stitch'
  c. - 'High School Musical'
  d. - 'Sky High'

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
the 1950 television program, 'Your Show of Shows', starring  Sid Caesar and
Imogene Coca was the very first coast-to-coast network  show.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. Plastic surgery
2. the Eye
3. Lazarus
4. - c
5. Macaroni
6.  No Difference
7. Covering the mattress or pillow
8. - b

CRAP !!
That "First" goes to "Kukla, Fran and Ollie" !!
"Kukla, Fran and Ollie" is an early American television show  using puppets.
It was created for children, but soon watched by more adults  than children.
It did not have a script and was entirely ad-libbed. It was  broadcast from
Chicago between 1947 to 1957. Comedienne Fran Allison starred,  interacting
with puppets, Kukla and Ollie (and sometimes other puppets)  whose puppeteer
was the show's creator, Burr Tillstrom. The leader of the  troupe was Kukla,
a sweet-natured and gentle clown who was something of a  worry-wart. Oliver
J. Dragon (Ollie), atypical of traditional puppet show  dragons, was a
mischievous, one-toothed dragon with a penchant for getting  into trouble.
Other members of the Kuklapolitans included grand dame Madame  Ophelia
Oglepuss, Stage Manager Cecil Bill (who spoke a language  comprehensible only
to the other Kuklapolitans), Colonel R.H. Crackie, a debonair  Southern
gentleman, floppy-eared Fletcher Rabbit, Buelah Witch (named  for producer
Beulah Zachary--with the intentional misspelling), Ollie's  mother Olivia
Dragon and niece Dolores, whom audiences saw grow from an  noisy infant into
a typical teenage dragonette, and many others.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 5, 2020)

For #4, I think you meant bucatini. Bocconcini are mini mozzarella balls.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 5, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> For #4, I think you meant bucatini. Bocconcini are mini mozzarella balls.
> View attachment 44291






https://cookpad.com/us/recipes/360625-bocconcini-appetizer


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 6, 2020)

4c is a pasta
Bocconcini is not a pasta.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 6, 2020)

4c IS "appetizer" ...........it is NOT not 4a, 4b, or, 4 d.........  what's so hard to understand ????
The question does not claim that Bocconcini is a Pasta, or are you submitting that appetizers are all Pasta's - I'm having some trouble getting your point ...........


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 6, 2020)

luckytrim said:


> 4c IS "appetizer" ...........it is NOT not 4a, 4b, or, 4 d.........  what's so hard to understand ????
> The question does not claim that Bocconcini is a Pasta, or are you submitting that appetizers are all Pasta's - I'm having some trouble getting your point ...........


Sorry, I think I misread it.


----------

